# Jesse the Transshipper *Vent*



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I very very upset! I used Jesse as my transshipper for my betta I won on Aquabid and he is by far the worst! First off he was hard to get in touch with, when I paid him he sent me an email saying I didn't and the I needed to pay him again and when he get my betta in he said I had two not one then when I asked him where my betta was he said I should have it. He sent it to the wrong address! I had to drive an hour away today to pick up a dead fish. And the sad thing is my new address was right on her bag. The water was so dirty I couldn't even tell that she was in there. Also there was no live fish on the box! Here are the photos that I just took.
















I will never ever use him as Transshipper again!!!!!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm sorry this happened to you and your little fishy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost your girl. :-(

It looks as if he used Click-N-Ship via PayPal. Is that by chance the address on your PayPal account?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

As someone pointed out in the other thread if your PayPal address was not correct you would not have the fish shipped to the proper home. Most sellers who use PayPal use the address associated with the account payment and use an easy print and ship method offered by the site.

I used Jesse to get Xerxes here as the seller did not use any other east coast transshipers. I had no issue with them, asked the many questions before buying the fish and redo forming price the. Paying when fish auction was won. They don't respond to email or most calls on the day fish come into the States but I got an ema next day with tracking and my fish arrived a day early! Pale but healthy.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I had similar issues with Jesse. Both of my fish arrived DOA. One of them had a decapitated head. The shipment was delayed a day because of USPS technical difficulties. My heat pack was cold after even though I paid for Express Shipping and the heat pack should last for 72 hours. He said of the 300 fish he shipped, 12 were DOA but I think if I try again I will be trying a new transhipper.

Each person will have different experiences with transhippers. I've heard positives and negatives for each. We both had poor experiences but I am sure there are just as many positive ones. I wish you better luck in your next purchase!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know it won't help, but IMO, having another address on PayPal is no excuse. I have people frequently ask that I ship Cholla to a different address from the one on PayPal. It does take more time because you have to use the USPS site and do more filling in but if the customer alerts me it's my responsibiity to see it's done right no matter that it might not be as "convenient."


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Jesse was much more responsive and accommodating when I had my 3 fish shipped through him last month. I wonder why it's so hit or miss :/


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a great experience with Jesse. I read through his very detailed info on his website. He sent me very detailed emails the day after I emailed him. He took extra care to make sure my fish arrived safely during an extreme sub zero cold spell--extra heat packs and insulation and hold at post office for pick up. My two thai imports arrived safe and healthy. It's tough to know what to do when we read such varied reports about all the transhippers. I use him because he's on the east coast as am I. 

I feel so sorry to hear about your doa's. We spend a lot to import fish we have fallen in love with and feel so invested in them.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

The thing is I sent him at least 4 emails with my new address and Majcha sent him an email with it too. I understand he has a lot of fish to handle but he should have gotten the right address. I paid a lot of money for her. Also did anyone get their money back on their DOA's?


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I got a refund from the sellers for the price of the fish but there is no refund on shipping...which was the same price as both fish combined....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, your name and address are clearly on that bag. As I said: "No excuse." I would as for my shipping back as you have proof he was given your correct address at least five times. All he can do is say "no."


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I've used Jesse for two of my fish. He was okay, but he didn't clean the water with one of them, but I hear he doesn't change the bags for most fish. I do feel like Jesse is dishonest, such as if one fish arrives DOA at his facility, he will still ship it. I'm not saying that has happened, it's just an example.

Decapitated? That's insane and insanely gross...I'm really sorry about everyone's DOAs .


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Hail0788 said:


> The thing is I sent him at least 4 emails with my new address and Majcha sent him an email with it too. I understand he has a lot of fish to handle but he should have gotten the right address. I paid a lot of money for her. Also did anyone get their money back on their DOA's?


That's just wrong. You have a right to be fustrated!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I would rate my experience 3/5 for Jesse.
My fish arrived safe and on time and communication was good.
His website was excellent.

I never received tracking info for my fish, even after an email update that due to an overwhelming shipment of fish, they might be shipped a day late. (I had to plan to be home to receive the fish)

I'm fairly sure he barely glances at the fish. One of my fish bags was completely wrapped in newspaper by original seller, Jesse did not look inside to check on the health of the fish.

However, everyone was happy and healthy upon arrival, so I have that to be thankful for.

Do any transshippers pay attention to the water/bag changes more attentively?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Linda Olson does, and I believe Julie Tran as well. I have not used Koo or heard much, so I can't say yes or no on his behalf.

Linda jarred my bettas and cleaned their water frequently when she was holding them due to the intense snow and flight cancels, she also updated and told me they were healthy. I find Linda unprofessional and uncommunicative though, that's my only problem with her. But when it comes to care and ensuring betta health, my best experience is with Linda for that.

Jesse kept one of my fish in a newspaper as well, didn't even look at him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I found all sorts of good reviews on Julie Tran and Mr. Yang in MN. Does he own the Betta Shop?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah he does, I myself almost got something from him. His website is www.mnbettashop.com


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't go there any more. As I told someone else, Gary got tired of my drooling. ;-)


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

I picked up my first fish via a transhipper this morning from Linda. I don't think you are off base with your experiences. But I'm not sure how much communication and professionalism should be expected for $2 a fish as well. I think she is a nice person doing her best.



Bailmint said:


> Linda Olson does, and I believe Julie Tran as well. I have not used Koo or heard much, so I can't say yes or no on his behalf.
> 
> Linda jarred my bettas and cleaned their water frequently when she was holding them due to the intense snow and flight cancels, she also updated and told me they were healthy. I find Linda unprofessional and uncommunicative though, that's my only problem with her. But when it comes to care and ensuring betta health, my best experience is with Linda for that.
> 
> Jesse kept one of my fish in a newspaper as well, didn't even look at him.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I know, it's just how I felt. I mean at least capitalize the first letter of your sentence is what I mean. It's just my experience, I just expected a little bit more professionalism, nothing more. She is a nice person .


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I liked Linda too from my experience with her. Communication was slow, but she took good care of my fish and I received them two days after she got them off the plane.

I am so sorry to hear about what happened to your fish, Hail. That is the worst when it could have been easily prevented.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

That's strange, Jesse is the transhipper I use for all my aquabid fish and I've never had a problem with him. My fish have always gotten here on time and healthy as can be, not a single torn fin. I'm sorry about your girl, I hope you and Jesse got everything sorted out.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Most of the time, the transshippers _DO NOT_ change the bags unless specifically requested, because doing so will void the live arrival guarantee of the original seller. Most sellers require a picture of the DOA within an hour of delivery in an unopened bag, and if it isn't their bag, there's zero proof that the fish actually arrived dead.

Jesse should be checking the health of the fish upon arrival and before sending them out. I know Linda does. That way sellers and customers are alerted immediately if the fish didn't make it into the country alive. Also, the bags coming still wrapped in newspaper is a testament to the laziness of the government inspector checking the shipment...those bags are not supposed to be opaque, and the inspector is within his duty (not just rights, but duty) to send such packages back to their point of origin.

All, bar none, _all _of the transshippers seem to have trouble with intermittent communication.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

...and now I know how to smuggle


----------



## motaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

Aw this is terrible! One reason why I won't buy Bettas over the Internet. Super stressful but I hope things work out for you!


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Super stressful? Blach. Vs that nonstress beautiful life they live in the petco cup? I'm sure there is no mishandling that occurs in that well tuned system :/S

I think others are misguided regarding their expectations regarding a transhipper. They get 2 bucks a fish. It's funny to hear others have expectations as if water changes and fireside chats on the phone with updates on their fish's flight should be part of it.

My suggestion, pay your transhipper more if you want better service! Another dollar or two couldn't hurt and would be appreciated. $2 per fish is not enough for the job they do.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I talked to Majcha who said that he will send me another Betta and I also talked to Jesse who said that he just got out of the hospital due to being ill and that I was not the only one with a DOA. There were a lot more and that it was the USPS fault. ( I still think he is careless. ) I sent a letter back asking him to send my betta to me free charge. I hope does.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The USPS has been downright criminal with the fish packages. And with other shipments, but especially with the fish - apparently there's some blanket regulation to delay live animal shipments if certain conditions aren't met - which is quite helpful for animals that aren't shipped with their own air supply, but directly contributes to the death of our fish. Part of the reason why many shippers will not label the box - it actually may be delivered faster. I label mine in the hopes that it'll keep them from getting left in the sun...or a freezing loading dock.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

This is why I am scared to order fish online.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

I was able to bypass USPS and pickup at Linda's. I don't doubt that it's a rough ride from the transhipper to delivery at home. Even if within a day shipping. Not to mention I know the water was fairly discolored when I picked up, and I was johnny on the spot at her door tuesday morning.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

MissMicki said:


> This is why I am scared to order fish online.


I recently bought a fish from ebay. If you are looking for something higher quality than standard petstore bettas and don't have a good breeder locally that you know of, that might be an option to consider. That way, you can get a betta from a seller in your own country to avoid dealing with transshipper issues and super long shipping durations. I ordered my fish on a Sunday, he was shipped on Monday, and he arrived safe and sound on Wednesday.  Buying from breeders here at this website who are located in your own country is also an option. Of course you are still at the mercy of the post office, but it does cut quite a few of the risks out of the equation.


----------



## explicitlyperfect (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm going to sound really stupid, but can you guys telling about how to use transhippers for buying on Aquabid?

I've always wanted a koi betta, but there aren't any in LFS around me, and Aquabid has plenty. It says shipping is $5, but don't you have to pay the transhipper as well?
Who do you guys recommend, it seems as if Jesse is someone that people have mixed opinions about, but most say Linda's good.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

They ship all the fish in a batch so the international shipping works out to $5

Then you contact the transhipper you choose. Arrange (another) payment for domestic shipping, and it is forwarded on. They have fees such as $2 per fish, plus box, heat pack, etc.

I don't think anyone has said anyone is "good" yet. But best the situation seems to be, instead.


----------



## explicitlyperfect (Sep 12, 2014)

So in that case, for one fish, for example you win it for $20, then you pay, $5 for shipping, then you pay an additional $2? So in total $27 for a fish? If so, that's beyond reasonable.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeh, it's reasonable. I picked mine up at the transhippers house yesterday, so just paid the fee - gave her a tip because $2 seemed too little. I did not need/get box, heat pack, etc. But, throw on a few more bucks for a box and heat pack. Then also USPS/UPS costs for shipping the light box. They are not individually boxed, just bagged when they arrive at transhipper is my understanding of watching closely.


----------



## explicitlyperfect (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh. I wouldn't want the little guy to be anymore uncomfy how much for a heatpack and a box? My nearest transhipper, (Based on the listing is hours away from me.)


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Digging out email from Linda. I was instate so she was recommending USPS for some reason. Other variables may apply. But her email stated -

Your shipping options will be:
Express mail _(a next day delivery to your zip code),_ and priority mail _(a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date)_.
*Express mail: * Import fees $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / heat pack $2 / Express Mail $23 / total $33.20
*Priority mail: * Import fees $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / heat pack $2 / Priority Mail $13 / total $23.20
Whichever option you choose, payment can be sent by paypal to....  thanks so much. .. Linda


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Prices vary from different areas. You have to pay the import fees, handling fees, shipping box fees, heat pack fees, priority or express mail fees (expensive;-, the $5 shipping fee, and the cost of the fish is everything you have to pay in total for the seller and the transhipper. Also keep in mind, if you're getting more than one fish, she will charge a few more dollars per fish.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

This is my old email from Linda:
Your options are:
Express Mail (a next day delivery to your ZIP code), and Priority Mail (a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date).
Express Mail Import fees @ $1.20 per fish $2.40 / handling @ $2 per fish $4 / heat pack $2 / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $40 / total $53.40
Priority Mail: Import fees @ $1.20 per fish $2.4 / handling @ $2 per fish $4 / heat pack $2 / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $20 / total $33.40 
Whichever option you choose, payment can be sent by paypal to...Thanks so much. .. Linda


----------



## explicitlyperfect (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh okay then. Thank you for all the info!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

hrutan said:


> The USPS has been downright criminal with the fish packages. And with other shipments, but especially with the fish - apparently there's some blanket regulation to delay live animal shipments if certain conditions aren't met - which is quite helpful for animals that aren't shipped with their own air supply, but directly contributes to the death of our fish. Part of the reason why many shippers will not label the box - it actually may be delivered faster. I label mine in the hopes that it'll keep them from getting left in the sun...or a freezing loading dock.




I was wondering that- sort of how you shouldn't mark things fragile/glass because that usually means they'll be kicked around more on purpose.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

LolaQuigs said:


> I recently bought a fish from ebay. If you are looking for something higher quality than standard petstore bettas and don't have a good breeder locally that you know of, that might be an option to consider. That way, you can get a betta from a seller in your own country to avoid dealing with transshipper issues and super long shipping durations. I ordered my fish on a Sunday, he was shipped on Monday, and he arrived safe and sound on Wednesday.  Buying from breeders here at this website who are located in your own country is also an option. Of course you are still at the mercy of the post office, but it does cut quite a few of the risks out of the equation.


Another person living in MO! Hey! And I have been looking into it. I might wait til summer though because of the fact that I am at college right now.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha yep, St. Louis here.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Strawberry12 said:


> I was wondering that- sort of how you shouldn't mark things fragile/glass because that usually means they'll be kicked around more on purpose.


It's not about on-purpose bad handling. Itt does only take one dud out of hundreds to break your glass, but most of the mail carriers and postal workers that I have met have been really nice people. It's about blanket regulations covering live animals, regardless of the animal's actual species specific needs, combined with heinous staffing, budgeting, and outsourcing issues.

For example...USPS cannot have its own planes, and after 9/11 is no longer permitted to contract with private air carriers in order to use cargo space on passenger jets. So, they have a contract with FedEx, their direct competitor, to handle the air shipments of USPS mail.

FedEx fills their planes with their own packages first, and USPS second. So, trucks filled with USPS cargo may very well be left outside in freezing weather, waiting for FedEx to get around to loading the contents.

This is not something USPS wants, but everything USPS does is regulated by Congress, and Congress is driven by a combination of greed and fear...they'd love to get more kickbacks by outsourcing public service to private, for-profit companies, and passenger planes being used as weapons gave them just the excuse to do that. Thanks, terrorists, you win this round.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

hrutan said:


> For example...USPS cannot have its own planes, and after 9/11 is no longer permitted to contract with private air carriers in order to use cargo space on passenger jets. So, they have a contract with FedEx, their direct competitor, to handle the air shipments of USPS mail.
> 
> FedEx fills their planes with their own packages first, and USPS second. So, trucks filled with USPS cargo may very well be left outside in freezing weather, waiting for FedEx to get around to loading the contents.


Wow, I did not know that. I'm not usually one to criticize the postal service, because for the most part, I've actually had better experience with them than UPS and definitely better with them than FedEx. Interesting to learn that a lot of the problems USPS does have are because of these parternships-out-of-necessity with private entities. Legislators cut funding to a public service, then when the quality of that service starts to go down, they say, "see! public services can't do anything right!" and cut funding even more. :roll: Reminds me of the public school system.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep. There's nothing certain members of Congress (and I am sure the FedEx executive board) would want more than to have USPS be forced to outsource even more.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

A note on the koi bettas, I think the Betta Shop (mnbettashop.com) got some koi bettas in recently. They would be an option to purchase from, if you want a Betta already in the country.


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

explicitlyperfect said:


> I'm going to sound really stupid, but can you guys telling about how to use transhippers for buying on Aquabid?
> 
> I've always wanted a koi betta, but there aren't any in LFS around me, and Aquabid has plenty. It says shipping is $5, but don't you have to pay the transhipper as well?
> Who do you guys recommend, it seems as if Jesse is someone that people have mixed opinions about, but most say Linda's good.


Here's how the transhipper works-
Pick a transhipper and email with info about the seller and fish--who'd you buy the fish from, their address and contact info, how many bettas, shipping date you got from the seller-- and include your address and contact info.

Ask for cost. (I use Jesse and have always had a great experience with him. He has a very detailed web page of info that explains the process, the charges for express, priority etc. He's always emailed me back same day or next day.)

Make payment via Paypal--make sure that your address in Paypal is the address that you want your fish shipped to. You'll get a confirmation from Paypal and an email from the transhipper confirming payment.

I use usps express mail because they give you tracking info and your package is insured against loss (not doa however.)

Wait anxiously for your fish. 

The $5.00 you pay to the seller is to ship from Thailand to the transhipper in the US. You pay the transhipper to do the paperwork to import your fish, go to the airport, repackage your fish for shipping, and send it to you (they get your fish in a package with a lot of other people's imports and have to sort the bags out.)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

InStitches said:


> A note on the koi bettas, I think the Betta Shop (mnbettashop.com) got some koi bettas in recently. They would be an option to purchase from, if you want a Betta already in the country.


Oddly enough I just purchase 2 koi and another HMPK from them! Should be here Sat! Fingers crossed all goes well this time!!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

yay! post photos


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I fully recommend the Betta Shop in MN. Two of my boys are from there. The owner really cares about the fish and he packages them very well to ship and for the trip home if you stop in store. Post pictures when you get your boys!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm glad to hear a positive review. I'll be a nervous wreck until the fish get here tomorrow. USPS has not been updating the shipment (nothing since they were dropped off yesterday). Plus, just my luck, we are having a cold front come through tonight and temps are dropping to the high 30's. Fingers crossed they make it okay!!


----------

